# tranny leakage and transfer case issue



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I had the 66,000 Km service done and the local mechanic noticed a small leak on the tranny casing. I brought my X-trail to the dealer and they looked at it and said it needs a new main seal. The mechanic also told me that there is "some play" in the transfer case and it needs to be replaced. Has anyone had a problem witht their transfer case or tranny leaks?

I searched the forum and I could not find any discussion.

Ciao!

Michael


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

My transfer case was leaking..actually sweating with oil and I mentioned it to the dealer just before warranty expired, they cleaned it and said to monitor it but by the time I noticed the oil sweating again I was just out of warranty. This time they acknowledged the leak and said they will replace the seal under warranty. It's been fine since then. That was nearly 50,000kms ago.


----------

